# An Appropriately Named Criminal



## Alstor (Apr 20, 2010)

Something I found on the news today.

http://www.fox8.com/news/wjw-news-ohio-executes-durr,0,7133221.story



> LUCASVILLE, Ohio (AP) -- Ohio has executed a serial rapist who strangled a 16-year-old girl in 1988 and recently claimed he could suffer an allergic reaction to the state's lethal injection drug.
> 
> *Darryl Durr* was pronounced dead at 10:36 a.m. Tuesday at the Southern Ohio Correctional Facility in Lucasville. There was no initial word of any complications with the execution.


 
Finally, an easier way to classify today's criminals.


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 21, 2010)

Great. Ohio. My living area along with yours.. This brings back the bobby cutts... >_> What a bastard.


----------



## slorrel (Apr 22, 2010)

Haha, Durr!


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 22, 2010)

What? I knew there were a lot of retards in America but this one wins the gold.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 22, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> What? I knew there were a lot of retards in America but this one wins the gold.


Which exactly what makes me wonder why people hate us so much.
We're your best source of dumbassedry comedy!


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 22, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Which exactly what makes me wonder why people hate us so much.
> We're your best source of dumbassedry comedy!



This guys protests are like someone claiming the noose would chafe the sensitive skin on their neck.


----------

